# i have a 240 sx se for sell



## versadebt (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a 1995 240 sx se for sell. It is 3800 or best offer in Birmingham Alabama area. It is in great condition and has had only 2 owners that will be willing to answer any questions you may have about it. With a gold exterior and a grey interior, this car is truly beautiful. It does have 237500 miles on it ,but when last checked out at firestone auto shop they said everything worked perfectly under the hood. Please email [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## versadebt (Jul 20, 2013)

Also its on craigslist if you would like to see pictures.


----------

